# Utah Lake Report 3/23/11



## element (Jul 6, 2008)

Spent this afternoon at Utah Lake and caught this big channel cat. It took a minnow on the bottom and weighed in at 6.1 pounds. It was released for someone to catch later. Nice to be on open water again.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Just curious but what program is the gps tracking picture from. Pretty cool, looks like it is from Google earth or something.


----------



## element (Jul 6, 2008)

I tracked our path using my phone with this application...
http://mytracks.appspot.com
Then loaded it into Google Earth.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Man looks like some great cat fishin! Way better than Willard today. Too bad I don't have a boat. Nice work, did you measure the length? If so what was it?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how was the fishin other than that big cat?? nice fish!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm. You fish where I fish.


----------



## element (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't measure the length. The fishing was slow. We saw lots of fish jumping, but didn't catch anything else. Not even a bite.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

its time to get the boat out there thanks for the report


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

My trouble with boating at Utah lake is where to put in driving from Magna. What docks are available on the North side of Utah lake? I hear there is a private one in Saratoga Springs. Is driving to Provo the next option?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

From Magna, the Saratoga Springs ramp is probably the best option. I'm in West Jordan, and Saratoga Springs is the closest/easiest to get to. Just head south on Redwood and you'll get there. It is private, and the launch fee is $8 I think. Excellent ramp, cleaning station and restrooms though. Very nice facility. The other choice I know of would be in either American Fork or Lindon. I've not been to the AF ramp, but the Lindon one is decent enough. There is a fee - seems like it was $5 the last time I was there. Its older and a bit more weathered than the Saratoga Springs ramp, but it'll do the trick without having to drive to the State Park in Provo.


----------

